# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  What's in your case?

## Sheila Lagrand

I ask from curiosity, and in a search for inspiration: Other than your mandolin, what do you keep in your case or gig bag? I keep an extra set of strings and some picks. How about you?

----------


## Zach Wilson

In my case there is...

An Oasis Humidifier 
A cloth for wiping the strings
A PrimeTone, as a back up pick
A couple pieces of foam to secure my instrument better
A couple tools to adjust the truss rod
A small clip on style tuner

I also carry a small bag to gigs, jams and Church meetings with... 

Extra strings depending on the instrument (acoustic, electronic, mandolin. I dont bring extra bass strings)
A 1/4 instrument cable 
An Altoids tin with my good picks
A Capo
A Strap that goes with whatever I'm playing 
A floor style tuner
A pre amp/EQ pedal
A overdrive/reverb pedal 
A couple extra patch cables 
An extra 9v battery 
In ear style headphones 

I think that sums it up.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Dave Sheets

Not much in the case,  maybe a spare pick or two, spare strings.

I carry a solid box case from HarborFreight (instead of a gig bag) to most practices/dances/gigs much like Zac,

-preamp- has a tuner, boost, reverb etc in it
-several cables
-spare xlr cable
-spare strings for various instruments
-extension cord
-spare picks
-sheet music/tune books
-a couple of capos
-sometimes a small 4 input mixer (a lifesaver if the PA at a venue is too small)
-sometimes instrument straps
-a spare 9V battery
-sometimes a sub-octave pedal
-miscellaneous adapters and patch cables
-a small spare DI
-ear protectors

I don't carry it when just jamming acoustically.

Most of the time, I double, carrying two instruments,  so it is easier to keep all the auxiliary stuff in it's own case

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## NDO

I’m the wrong guy to ask on a mando since I’m just beginning  :Smile: . My case has three or four picks, a tuner, a capo, and a set of strings...
My gig bag has a set of twelve harps, a spare set of seven harps, two harp mikes, two charged sets of wireless transmitters, a modeling amp pedal, a reverb pedal, cables, a 9v adapter and a set of spare 9v batteries.  And a truckload of PAs and cables and mixer and mikes and stands  :Smile:

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Louise NM

Not a lot (so far) in the mandolin cases beyond picks, cleaning cloths, and humidification items.

My violin case contains:
_instrument and two bows
_shoulder rest
_rosin
_cleaning cloth
_3 sets of old strings (if you break one, I've got you covered!)
_pencil with good eraser
_fingernail clippers
_some random business cards
_a small sewing kit
_a handknit Santa hat that fits over the scroll
_a Chinese coin with a square hole in the middle, strung on a velvet ribbon
_some stray wrapped chocolates

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Ranald

A sandstone humidifier;
A small bag containing:
a tuner,
a capo,
two Black Mountain thumb picks (my preferred pick -- arthritis in my right hand makes thumb-picking more comfortable, i.e., using flat picks for the thumb),
two Herco Medium thumb picks,
and a flat pick (for emergencies or short-term loan);

In an outside pocket:
a partial set of strings,
a full set of strings, unopened,
an electronic cable,
three small file cards, one of which tells when I last changed my strings,
a small tool (for turning what?),
instructions for a tuner (but not the one in this case),
and a colourful change purse from India with:
assorted picks, thumb and flat, of different sizes and shapes (leftovers from experimentation),
and a pick case.

It was interesting to do this inventory -- there's much more there than I expected!

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Hubs

In my mandolin case is a mandolin, a set of strings, a pick and a cloth. And if you ask the people, there is a uke or a banjo in it. :Whistling:

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## yankees1

> I ask from curiosity, and in a search for inspiration: Other than your mandolin, what do you keep in your case or gig bag? I keep an extra set of strings and some picks. How about you?


set of strings, several picks, tuner , capo and that's it !

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Jill McAuley

My Girouard lives in a Price case, and in the neck pocket you'll find:

- one of those silk cleaning cloths that Ted used to sell over on the JazzMando site
- TC Electronics Polytune tuner
- Leather Mandolin Store pick pouch containing a Bluechip KS35, TPR35, old teardrop shaped Weber pick, hot pink .96mm Dunlop Delrin teardrop shaped pick
- wee notebook

There's also a Boveda Humidipak in the case, and my lovely tooled leather strap from Mandolin Straps of Montana

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Eric Platt

Polishing/cleaning cloth, tuner, spare 2032 batteries (usually 2 to 4), full set of spare strings, extra A and E strings, small tin with extra picks, strap.

If it's a gig then also a spare tuner.

In winter, a humidifier, often an old Ontek guitar soundhole humidifier. Those sit in a case nicer than the Oasis, IMO.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Dave Hicks

Picks, a tiny tuner, and the tailpiece in the (very small) compartment, wiping rag (old handkerchief), spare e string, and humidifier at the head end.

D.H.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## fatt-dad

47 cents and some old strings.  The pick is in the strings, so that doesn't count.  There'd likely be a capo in one or two of them also.  

f-d

oops!  Forgot the tuner, but that's like the pick - stuck on the instrument.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Mitch Stein

Like many:
In the case - Picks, extra set of strings, Snark tuner (in case my good one goes out), my strap
In a carry along bag: Boss TU-3 tuner, cables, stand, flask of bourbon, 9-volt batteries

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## gspiess

Spare pack of strings, soft cloth, small pack of assorted picks, Shubb capo, and the neck adjustment tool.  Pretty much the same for the Octave, but I also have a JJB Voljack.  Depending on the gig I also have a small backpack for the Tonedexter, several cords, music, and a Boss MA-400 headphone amp that I have never used.  I've been toying with the thought of going back to a RedEye, but that could just be from too much time on my hands/quarantining...

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Oops... Wrong thread.

----------

Alfons, 

Bob Clark, 

Charles E., 

Dave Sheets, 

Eric Platt, 

Jill McAuley, 

Rick Jones, 

Sheila Lagrand, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Bob Clark

> Oops... Wrong thread.


I'll take what is in your case over all the others posting here thus far.  What a sweet expression on your cat's face!

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Sheila Lagrand, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well my go to mandolin case is a mandolin / fiddle combo case. So..... fiddle strings , mandolin strings, tuners, rosin, a small bag with picks and a capo for guitar if I have left home without one for flatpicking, a small bag of "give away " picks for those even more forgetful than I, a small notebook and pencil for notes, an A 440 fork,  a notebook with song sheets as needed, two fiddle bows sometimes three, business cards, alcohol wipes to clean rosin buildup from the fiddle strings, tuner batteries , a small tool to tighten the chin rest hardware , three cloths, a drape to keep the bow rosin off the instruments..... Yeah I think that's it..... Now my gig bag ....

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## withfoam

In the main compartment with the mandolin:
• An Oasis hygrometer
• A braided Lakota Leathers strap (attached)
• A D'Addario Micro Tuner (attached)
• A BlueChip pick under the G, D, and A strings between the 3rd and 5th frets

In the under the neck compartment:
• A full set of new strings
• The paper insert from my old set of strings (since I've been trying a bunch out and want to remember what they were if I really like them)
• A Dudenbostel string winder
• A pair of 4 1/4" Knipex diagonal cutters
• A Collings cleaning cloth (it's so heavy and lovely)
• A mints tin with a ton of random picks
• A spare CR2032 battery

In the tail end compartment (it's a Calton Mandolin Deluxe case):
• A Wittner Taktell Super-Mini Metronome
• A Northfield Instruments pick box with my main picks

Pretty much just ready for anything, lol.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

> Oops... Wrong thread.


I wish I had one of those for my case! Instead I have a husband with allergies and three fine canines. Actually, one of the dogs would climb into my case, I think, if I left it somewhere accessible to her.

----------

Charlie Bernstein, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

Nothing.

I might get one of these some day:

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Nothing.


Not even a mandolin !?!

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Scott Rucker

I regularly play several different instruments so I carry a bag that has tuners, tools, strings, straps, etc.  My cases are generally empty except for instruments. I did get a cool case candy gift recently. I got a custom parlor guitar from the builder at his place and his young daughter had carved his business initials into a smooth creek bottom stone. That thing will live in the case from now on.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Elliot Luber

Picks, strings, tuner, strap, tool, winder, cloth, humidifier, pencil... oh yeah, one mandolin.

----------

Sheila Lagrand, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Randi Gormley

Depending on the case ... extra picks, wire cutters, string winder, Oasis humidifier too dried out to use, band biz cards. i keep the tuner on the mandolin(s) and a pick in the strings. I believe one of my cases has an extra set of strings. Outside one case in the pocket are my cables (a short one and a long one) for playing wired up. I also have an old leather briefcase that contains a foot rest (like classical guitarists use), writing implements (pencils and pens that may or may not work), an old pair of glasses, folding stand, clip-on LED light, clothespin and whatever sheet music I'm playing from (it used to double as a gig bag but now i only use it when I'm playing classical with others).

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Rdeane

> I ask from curiosity, and in a search for inspiration: Other than your mandolin, what do you keep in your case or gig bag? I keep an extra set of strings and some picks. How about you?


- Altoids box with a Dawg pick, ProPlec 1.5 large triangle pick, a Primetone 1.5 smooth brown large triangle pick
- a cleaning/polishing cloth
- a truss rod Allen wrench
- a McClung arm rest adjustment tool
- a hygrometer
- a Bailey strap attached at the heel; the other is wrapped around the headstock area
- the empty pkg from my last string change with the date of the string change written on it

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## foldedpath

There isn't much room in my Pegasus case, but there's enough room for this:

* Peterson Strobo-Clip tuner
* Extra battery for the tuner
* Spare set of strings
* Two Blue Chip TAD40-1R picks and a couple backup cheaper ones.

That's all I need for a pub session. No room for a string cutter but (knock wood) so far I've never broken a string at a session, and I'd just loop it if I had to. For a gig, I'd be carrying so much other stuff that there's always room in other bags and cases for utility items like pliers, wire cutter, gaffer tape and whatnot.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Charles E.

Small pair of wire cutters, string winder, small bag of picks for back up, two digital tuners(one with a dead battery), spare set of strings. I remember when decades ago the little compartment would have held a joint or two but those days are far behind me.   :Smile:

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Ranald

> A sandstone humidifier;
> A small bag containing:
> a tuner,
> a capo,
> two Black Mountain thumb picks (my preferred pick -- arthritis in my right hand makes thumb-picking more comfortable, i.e., using flat picks for the thumb),
> two Herco Medium thumb picks,
> and a flat pick (for emergencies or short-term loan);
> 
> In an outside pocket:
> ...


Oops, I missed the two beer coasters for a Cartriona Lichtenberg exercise in tremeloe. And we wonder why Customs agents get confused when we bring our instruments through!

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Oops, I missed the two beer coasters for a Cartriona Lichtenberg exercise in tremeloe. And we wonder why Customs agents get confused when we bring our instruments through!


Now I'm curious as to the function of the beer coasters in the tremolo exercise.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Tom Hart

A receipt from the original owner's purchase from Elderly, a Big Boy keychain they left there and a penny matching the year of manufacture. And the usual, needle nose pliers, picks, humidifier....

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

Me too, curious about the coasters for tremolo!

----------


## MontanaMatt

I have a Northfield Heirloom (lots of storage)
So my list is long!
Several different sets of string(cryo Americana GHS, silk n steel, silk n Bronze GHS)
Wildwood Winder, small diagonal cutters, pencil for string slot lube
Planet waves sponge humidifier 
Strobo clip Peterson, batteries 
Combo fingernail clipper-nail file-bottle opener (super useful)
Pick box wil lots of fancy picks(bc, hense, eml, Apollo, Miller, Pearce, primetones, red bear, Wegan, Radex, Sorensen, small batch casins)
Warranty card
Weber bridge wrench
Lucky silver dime
Silver wedding band(found, kept as spare and subsequently used for a wedding( my band plays 20 or so wedding per season) when clients ring fell off a dogs collar, got a good tip at that gig :Grin: 
Spare truss rod cover(original plastic, ebony on the axe)
Truss rod wrench

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Ranald

You put the coasters under the strings in the area where you pick the strings, then brush the strings as you practice tremolo. The point is to learn to play the strings rapidly, without digging in and catching your pick between the strings. Catriona has a good DVD on playing tremolo, available to download. I'll have to get back to studying it. And I learned to spell "tremolo" since Post #28.  :Redface: 

https://www.homespun.com/shop/produc...f-the-tremolo/

----------

Sheila Lagrand, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## NDO

I’m curious about the posts that include a truss rod adjustment tool in the case. How often do you have to adjust the truss rod?

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Zach Wilson

> I’m curious about the posts that include a truss rod adjustment tool in the case. How often do you have to adjust the truss rod?


Not often at all. So little for me that if I kept the allen key anywhere else I'd likely lose it. When it's in my case I know, 1) where it is. 2) that it fits the truss rod I'm adjusting.

----------

Mitch Stein, 

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Explorer

In the case on the mandola:

Strap (with rubber washer to keep firmly attached)
NS headstock tuner
External piezo

In case:

Metronome
A few pick, even though I normally just use nails

If amplifying, in separate tiny bag:

Small rechargeable full-range battery speaker, intended for blasting tunes from cellphone without distortion
ZOOM G1Xon multieffect unit, loaded with custom patches
ZOOM B1Xon multieffect unit, loaded with custom patches
Small effects pedal order switcher
One set strings
Clippers
Cables

That Tribit XSound Go is one of the best purchases I've ever made for sound reinforcement.

The ZOOM pedals have slightly different effects regarding pitch-shifting and synths. Both units have an expression pedal, and allow quick selection of a particular patch when used live. The order switcher allows reversing their positions in the effects chain with the press of a switch.

I only use that stuff if doing an emulative gig, like, "Can you cover a cello and do an angelic choir too?" I much prefer just playing lightly acoustic, or mildly volume-reinforced.

----

I was just putting things away, and realize I forgot to list a small black-light penlight which is used to charge the glow-in-the-dark fret markers on the side of the neck. They glow long enough to be perceived in a dark music pit or club for hours, and even recharged by the black light (shielded by the hand against the neck) discretely if need be. I've been using the markers since I discovered them, and they make playing the whole neck a dream. I have the markers at frets q, 3, 5, 7, 10, 12, 15, and 17. Sometimes if I'm restless in the night, I'll even charge up the dots and then quietly work scales, intervals, FFCP and pieces in total darkness. "Fret Glo" markers for the win!

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## gspiess

> I’m curious about the posts that include a truss rod adjustment tool in the case. How often do you have to adjust the truss rod?


Never, but it came with the mandolin and I don't want to lose it.

----------

Mitch Stein, 

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Greg Connor

I keep hoping for enlightenment, but usually its just an out of tune mandolin.

----------

Sheila Lagrand, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## JEStanek

An assortment of picks and a Snark tuner.  I keep a microfiber cloth for a wipe down. That's it.

Jamie

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Hudmister

Machine gun and a pint of whiskey.  Maybe I'll learn to play mandolin some day when my banking career ends.

Relax, just kidding.

----------

MontanaMatt, 

Sheila Lagrand, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## mingusb1

I keep the $5 bill I won for 3rd place mandolin at the 2010 Mt Airy Fiddlers Convention. I'll always keep it in there and never spend it. Contest entry was also $5...

Z

----------

Charles E., 

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Kimb

Serous case envy here! I have barely enough room for the case key, bridge wrench and warrant card!

----------

Mitch Stein, 

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Charles E.

> I keep the $5 bill I won for 3rd place mandolin at the 2010 Mt Airy Fiddlers Convention. I'll always keep it in there and never spend it. Contest entry was also $5...
> 
> Z


Gee Zack, thats not even enough for a six pack of beer! What did the winner get? $15.oo?

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## withfoam

This thread has cost me a bunch of money on little additions. lol. Thanks?

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Mark Gunter

Wegen TF120 pick, JTsPix triangle pick, another pick (can’t remember), strobe clip tuner, nail clippers, Emory board

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## mingusb1

> Gee Zack, thats not even enough for a six pack of beer! What did the winner get? $15.oo?


Sure Charley, you could pick yourself up a sixer of Miller or PBR for that in Mt Airy! I think the winner was $25. And I'll bet the winner was 5X the mando player I was! And probably half my age...

Z

----------

Charles E., 

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## James Galloway

In my case sits: 

-my mando of course 
-custom leather strap 
-hygrometer 
-oasis humidifier 
-and a couple special pins in places that dont contact the mandolin

In my pick compartment: 
-assorted bluechips 
-spare picks 
-polish cloth
-clip on tuner 
-string winder 
-Brekke bridge wrench and truss rod tool
-1972 silver dollar and a few crystals all gifts from a few special musician friends.

Now if only the case was a Calton!

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

> In case:
> 
> A few pick, even though I normally just use nails


Maybe I'm too tired or preoccupied to be granted access to a keyboard today. I read your phrase, "...even though I normally just use nails" and I pictured those long metal things one buys by the pound at the hardware store. SMH.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

> This thread has cost me a bunch of money on little additions. lol. Thanks?


Any time! :Cool:

----------

withfoam

----------

